# Blind Pick Tool I Made have fun



## MegaPredictz (Mar 1, 2019)

Hi all I made this section over at https://www.megapredictz.com/england/england-premier-league/blind-picks/

I have had some success with it so far. I created it so that the picks are not biased by the team names it's fun to use actually.

This weeks earlier prem games I pulled this 122/1 acca from it picking blindy based on stats alone I have called it the "Blind Picks"  Good luck if you use it.

I would love any feedback on it or any ideas for a title other than "Blind Picks" lol

You can see my acca here


----------

